# Matejek and whitman dam



## mireault88 (Mar 10, 2003)

hey everyone! 
How has ice fishing been this year on whitman and Matejek dams? Me and my stepdad made it up there 2 times this year to matejek and we never had a bite either time. I am wondering if anyone knows how they are biting because we are hoping to make it up there a few more times this winter. When we do go there or to any lake ice fishing we don't have very good luck. What are some tricks of the trade?
keep it up guys!


----------

